# soviet electronics



## Sauber (Dec 22, 2012)

what do you think gold or not?


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 22, 2012)

Around here it is good to test rather than to guess.
Have you studied on how to test for gold?
Someone will more than likely add their opinion, but I think it is good to learn how to test things for yourself.
Brass and gold can look alike in pictures.

Jim


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 22, 2012)

I "think" brass with silver topped copper rivets according to what I see in the pictures.

/Göran


----------



## Sauber (Dec 22, 2012)

thanks maybe it is brass but why to use it in electronics.all kinds of weird stuff laying around gotta buy gold tester


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 22, 2012)

Brass is easy to machine and form, conducts electricity quite good and is stiffer than copper, doesn't tarnish so easily. All good reasons to use it in electric circuits.
It is used all over, fuses, switches (like above), electrical outlets, power plugs, lamp holders, various contacts with gold plate on the surface, and so on... quite often tin plated so it doesn't look like brass.

/Göran


----------



## Sauber (Dec 22, 2012)

what about these


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 22, 2012)

They are gold plated. Break one to see what they look inside.


----------



## pimpneightez (Dec 22, 2012)

Are there any contact points. If yes you might have some silver in there,


----------



## scrappile (Dec 22, 2012)

looks like those are numbered tags, in soviet2, not sure if I would use gold . what does stone say


----------



## flyfisherman (Dec 22, 2012)

These are totaly gold plated .I done some similar ones long time ago.Soviets had tons of gold,and slave labor to mine it .They put it everywhere in electronics and plated it pretty thick .My guess is their technology was not so advanced like in USA,so they just put more gold to be sure .


----------



## stardust18 (Dec 22, 2012)

patnor1011 said:


> They are gold plated. Break one to see what they look inside.



Good day to all. Sorry for my English. These products are very familiar to me. On the first photo brass pieces of silver alloy contacts.
In the photo below gilded inside and out, is about the content:
504NT-10,0 gramm at 1,000
Ku103 - 8.5 grams per 1,000.
Thank you for your attention.


----------



## labo_dan (Jan 4, 2013)

stardust18 said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > They are gold plated. Break one to see what they look inside.
> ...



Wow... I see that you`re kind of expert on electronic parts. Thanks for your answer.


----------



## stardust18 (Jan 5, 2013)

labo_dan said:


> stardust18 said:
> 
> 
> > patnor1011 said:
> ...



You're welcome, glad to help, of course a little expert, but worked with the Soviet components.


----------



## tek4g63 (Jan 5, 2013)

On the parts in the first picture. If you want a simple want to test if they are gold plated or solid brass. Just drip a little drop of nitric acid on one of them. If you get an immediate reaction and the drop turns dark blue then it is NOT gold plated. If no reaction happens for a few minutes then it COULD be gold plated.

This method won't tell you for sure if it is gold plated. But it will immediately tell you if its NOT gold.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/27768631/Russian-Scrap-Electronics-Precious-Metal-Contents


----------

